# My new smoker



## Dabutcher (Jun 1, 2021)

morning everyone , I thought Id post a pic of my new smoker , Someone was thowing it out on craigslist . All the electrical and outside was rusted and seen better days and wasnt in working condition . I sanded it down repainted it , replaced the burner with a 1550 watt coil burner , and put a auber pid in place of the original control . Its a lil harry from pro smoker and roaster most likly from the 80s . Heavy smoker , its built like a tank .


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 1, 2021)

Very nice!
Looks like you have a smoker that will last a long time.
Looking forward to seeing it in action!
Al


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 1, 2021)

Excellent work! Nice save and like Al said.. let's see it in action !


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 1, 2021)

Nice DIY job..

JC


----------



## Dabutcher (Jun 1, 2021)

JC in GB said:


> Nice DIY job..
> 
> JC


I have an order in to ps seasoning for some sawdust . They had a promo  going for 25% off , should be here by the end of the week


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 1, 2021)

nice, now ya got a new smoker!


----------



## Dabutcher (Jun 1, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> nice, now ya got a new smoker!


I had a 40 inch masterbuilt that was an older one but still worked . My son wanted  to give jerky making a try so I gave it to him


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 1, 2021)

It's great that you gave it a new home.  Nice job.


----------



## normanaj (Jun 3, 2021)

Great score and great job!


----------



## tallbm (Jun 3, 2021)

Dabutcher said:


> morning everyone , I thought Id post a pic of my new smoker , Someone was thowing it out on craigslist . All the electrical and outside was rusted and seen better days and wasnt in working condition . I sanded it down repainted it , replaced the burner with a 1550 watt coil burner , and put a auber pid in place of the original control . Its a lil harry from pro smoker and roaster most likly from the 80s . Heavy smoker , its built like a tank .



Hi there and welcome!

Wow nice score!!! That thing is going to be awesome with the PID.  You basically have as good an electric smoker as money can buy but at the cost of 1 PID and a little elbow grease whipping it back into shape :)


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 3, 2021)

Dabutcher said:


> morning everyone , I thought Id post a pic of my new smoker , Someone was thowing it out on craigslist . All the electrical and outside was rusted and seen better days and wasnt in working condition . I sanded it down repainted it , replaced the burner with a 1550 watt coil burner , and put a auber pid in place of the original control . Its a lil harry from pro smoker and roaster most likly from the 80s . Heavy smoker , its built like a tank .


Without cooking pictures, it didn't happen.....


----------



## Dabutcher (Jun 3, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Without cooking pictures, it didn't happen.....


Im waiting on some sawdust from ps seasonings . I thought it might be here by the weekend , I see it just shipped.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 3, 2021)

Great looking refurbed smoker. Should treat you well. PID will make it a set it and forget it.


----------



## old sarge (Jun 4, 2021)

Great find.  Looks like an old version of the PK 100 smoker.  Enjoy!


----------

